

Six reasons the Jedi could be villains - fasteo
http://screenrant.com/star-wars-villains-jedi-sith-history/

======
fasteo
I watched "Revenge of the Sith" last weekend with the kids and they were quick
to blame the Jedi for Anakin´s fate. In adult terms, they suggested that Darth
Sidious did a proper mentoring and that Jedi mostly ignored him.

This article goes along this line.

Yes, yes .. a little freaky, I know.

